

The Little Signup Page That Could – A/B Testing Results - dmor
http://refer.ly/blog/signup-ab-testin/

======
LanceJones
Thank you for sharing. It's always helpful to see what people respond to in
these types of tests. It appears as though the word "contribute" is at the
core of your lift. It's a much more meaningful term than the vague "sign in"
-- and it gives visitors a lot more information on which to base their
decision to click (or not). The CTA copy also does a nice job of supporting
your headline.

Your statistical confidence is a little low, however. At those levels, you're
taking a leap of faith. Good directional data, sure, but I've seen plenty of
tests go from 84% "chance to beat original" to flat in a few days.

~~~
dmor
I agree with you regarding statistical confidence. In this case, there was a
second metric I was also looking at (which I didn't mention in the post and
should add) - the conversion of people who hit the signup page to signup
complete. With this call to action it was improved 30% (+/- 5%) so I was
pretty confident it was a win all around.

------
aresant
Here's a tip for your next test - make the link underlined so it looks like a
link and choose a higher contrast color.

